# Aspiring Writer



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello,

     My name is Nathan Milward. Ever since I was in Elementary School, I've been really into writing, although only now have I settled for it. I am currently working on a high fantasy fiction series named The Forgotten Land of Myria. So far, it's been 6 months since I first started, and I've loved every second of it.
     I'd be lying if I said I consider myself a prestigious writer, for I'm only a "freshman" when it comes to writing, but I wish to improve, and get the best out of my creativity. That is why I entered this forum: To perfect my skills through critiques and advice, and to build an "author's platform" (promote my book) so that if I publish it, I'll already have a block of supporters to help make my book known. 
     When I say these things, don't think of me as ego-centric, no, I mean this in a mutual relationship. I will support whoever supports me, and together we can help raise our standards. I see it as a team effort.

     In conclusion, I know I may not have as good a curriculum as most experienced writers do, but hey, give a 16-year-old a chance. 

   Thank you for your time,

Nathan.


----------



## Circadian (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello Nathan and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! By the way, do you know why I can't post on the Fiction/Fantasy Threads? If so, what do I do to get that privilege?


----------



## SarahStrange (Mar 16, 2013)

You have to comment so many times before you can post anything. Or you could subscribe to the magazine thingy. That gives you instant access. That's what I did, since I am an impatient bastard lol. Welcome and happy writing!


----------



## tepelus (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 16, 2013)

lol what magazine thingy?


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Nathan,
welcome to WF.

Sadly this neighbourhood has become a prime target for spammers and Trolls and  a lot of effort goes into stopping them from wrecking the place. One of the creative ways we do this is by setting a small gate-keeping task. Just ten helpful hints and or crits on the creative boards gets you a key to unlock your own creative power. It also helps you get a feel for who and what is happening. 

Like all things in life, you have to give to get.

Good luck, I'm looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## SarahStrange (Mar 16, 2013)

If you look under the tap "Articles" you can find it under Friends of WF. And it's not a magazine thingy haha. I was wrong about that... it was a while ago lol.


----------



## Angelwing (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome, fellow teen writer! I hope you enjoy your time here and mutually give/receive good stuff


----------



## hiatus (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey there. Enjoy your stay


----------



## Segrotlo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome, Nathan.



> When I say these things, don't think of me as ego-centric



In my experience I find that all writers are ego-centric, except for me.   lol

: )


----------



## Trilby (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Nathan, welcome to the site.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Nathan.


----------



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Guys! Thank you for the warm (virtual) welcoming! haha

On that note, I'd like to take the liberty to put up the link to my first post! 

http://www.writingforums.com/fantasy...-prologue.html

It's in the Fantasy/Sci-Fi forum. 
I invite you to go check it out, if you can!

Thank you for your time,

Nathan.


----------



## Koshka (Mar 18, 2013)

Whatever label they stick on you, Apprentice writer is wrong. Your prose is clear, vigorous, and direct. You and I are both in "impending mode," where we have to comment/criticize at least ten times before we can post anything (even if it is a haiku!). I would say hang on and do your ten -- it is great fun helping other writers, and analyze the work of others encourages you to turn a cool, analytical work on your own. 

Anyway, the writing in your self-description of makes me look forward to the day when you publish pieces of your own work.

/Koshka


----------



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 18, 2013)

Koshka said:


> Whatever label they stick on you, Apprentice writer is wrong. Your prose is clear, vigorous, and direct. You and I are both in "impending mode," where we have to comment/criticize at least ten times before we can post anything (even if it is a haiku!). I would say hang on and do your ten -- it is great fun helping other writers, and analyze the work of others encourages you to turn a cool, analytical work on your own.
> 
> Anyway, the writing in your self-description of makes me look forward to the day when you publish pieces of your own work.
> 
> /Koshka




Thank you! I really appreciate it! And yes I agree with what you said. It really is a lot of fun helping others while being helped. haha 
Well anyway, I got my ten posts and I got to post the first little excerpt of my work. It's on a link above (in one of my comments), or you can find in the Fantasy/Sci-Fi section. It's entitled "The Forgotten Land of Myria- Prologue". I invite you to go and check it out. It'd mean a lot to me  And in return you can send me some of your work


----------



## Kryptex (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome Nathan, and sticking to 6 months of writing to produce a piece is a feat in itself - so well done on that 

Hope you find what you are/were looking for and I hope to see more of your works soon enough.


----------



## Koshka (Mar 19, 2013)

I  will hunt it down and read it. The Forgotten Land of Myria... Thanks for tipping me off.
/Koshka


----------



## Nathan_Milward (Mar 20, 2013)

Koshka said:


> I  will hunt it down and read it. The Forgotten Land of Myria... Thanks for tipping me off.
> /Koshka



Hahaha you're hilarious! And thank you for the support! it's much appreciated  I'd like to read some of your work, too.


----------

